# Help! Harsh stains/possible damage from engine oil



## Josh.Hayes (Sep 3, 2015)

So, yesterday my dear old father decided to top my car up with oil as a nice gesture, however what he didn't do was screw the oil cap back on properly. Long story short I had a very messy engine bay to deal with!

So far I've managed to clean the majority of the oil out of the bay but it seems to have left behind some nasty stains on the underside of the bonnet where the majority of the oil had been sitting before I managed to get to somewhere I could clean it.

So far I've attempted to get rid of them using some degreaser and also tried hitting it with some cutting polish on a microfibre but nothing will touch it!

I'm suspecting it's permanent but hopefully someone knows some magic???




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

That's something my wife would, then blame me. Give some brake cleaning fluid ago, do a test spot with a MF cloth first.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

A decent apc will shift it. If it doesn't mix up some hand got water and a handful of washing powder


----------

